# United Towing / Humber Tugs Houseflag



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Can anyone say for certain what colour the letter U was on the star?

I have seen references where one says black and another blue.

From photographs the H over T on the white hoist end panel of Humber Tugs flag looks black but the U is smaller and not so clear.

I have no colour close up of United hence my query.

Any help welcome.

Bill


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

hi bill, blue according to nmm, see this site


http://www.nmm.ac.uk/collections/explore/object.cfm?ID=AAA0404


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

joebuckham said:


> hi bill, blue according to nmm, see this site
> 
> 
> http://www.nmm.ac.uk/collections/explore/object.cfm?ID=AAA0404


Thanks Jim,

Even on the image the U appears a shade or two lighter than the field but nevertheless it is blue.

So presumption now is that Humber Tugs was also a blue U despite the apparent black H over T or were they blue also?

Bill


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

BLUE, on the star, cueball44.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks,

Have had confirmation from other sources also and am now happy tht all lettering was in blue on both flags

Bill


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Bill, I think you'll find the the H.T.letters are blue, but the U in the star is black
I've posted a photo of the flag in the tug gallery
Regards Pete.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

peteb said:


> Hi Bill, I think you'll find the the H.T.letters are blue, but the U in the star is black
> I've posted a photo of the flag in the tug gallery
> Regards Pete.


Have a closer look its 'NAVY BLUE', win 'cuball44'(Applause)


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Win, I know the U in the photo looks dark blue but on the house flag I have which came off one of the Humber tugs, and I have in front of me now, its definitely black
Will look again in daylight when I'm sober.
Regards Pete


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

peteb said:


> Hi Win, I know the U in the photo looks dark blue but on the house flag I have which came off one of the Humber tugs, and I have in front of me now, its definitely black
> Will look again in daylight when I'm sober.
> Regards Pete


Thanks Pete,

I'm inclined to agree with you but think that the appearance of being navy blue could be down to the sheen on the fabric and also possible the brain associating with the blue of the flag.

This could also be what I remember from years ago. I recall black on the flag but believed that to be the H over T and possibly why I also believed the U in the United flag to be black.
Check what I have on the CD I sent you.

So to recap; although slighty dubious of the image shown on NMM site, the U on the United flag appears to be blue whilst being black on Humber tugs and the H over T on Humber Tugs is blue. Also noted is the fact that the HT flag is a much lighter blue than United yet I always recall the being the same shade on the vessel funnels/bridge wing.

Hohum, I think I'll go ang have a strong coffee.

Whilst I remember Pete, have a look at www.Riversea International/memories/from Charlie Hill.

A good selection of old and more recent UT tugs. I have his written permission to offload and use as I require for the book.

Bill.


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Bill the colour is Blue all old hands from u n t should have known that one regards


----------

